# [SOLVED] Mafia crashes when using with +19 trainer



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I got Mafia for PC which was I updated/patched to v1.3 (I dont really think 1.2 and 1.3 are any different) and whenever I try to run it with the trainer, the game crashes as soon as the loading screen fills up. the prologue comes up fine but the first mission crashes as soon as the loading is over. This crash is followed by a message that Microsoft has encountered a problem..... send error report. It runs fine without the trainer. I try activating the trainer in between the game but the same problem happens- it crashes as soon as the trainer is activated.

I browsed through other forums and discovered that the trainer was for v1.0 of the game but how do I downgrade the game? I have followed the following instructions: 

When I use trainer +19 for mafia and start a level or free ride it crashes thx? - Yahoo! Answers

Another thing I came across is that the 1.0 v of the game has sound problems and screechy and squeaky sounds (although everyone doesn't have these problems with v 1.0)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mafia crashes when using with +19 trainer*

Trainers usually only work with a particular version of the game. If you've got an old one that was designed for v1.0, you can uninstall the game and start over so the 1.0 trainer works, or try and find an updated version of the trainer that works with Mafia 1.3


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia crashes when using with +19 trainer*

Well there is this software which would allow me to downgrade the game from v1.3 (aka v1.2 which I currently possess) to v1.0 but I'm not able to find it anywhere. It used to be in the website Mafia Scene | The Biggest Mafia and Mafia 2 Game Site but it seems like they removed it. So another new link would be useful.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mafia crashes when using with +19 trainer*

Backup your saves, uninstall the game and reinstall from the CD.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafia crashes when using with +19 trainer*

Actually I lost my install CD but have the other 2 so reinstalling will be a problem. By the way I found a "Mafia Version changer software" just like Mafia swap mod (which seems like its extinct) on filefront. So I used it to change my game version from v1.3(aka v1.2) to v1.0. Now the trainer works fine. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------

